# Improved sleep quality/duration



## StillKickin (Jul 17, 2016)

After starting TRT has anyone experienced better sleep in terms of feeling rested, or sleeping longer, falling asleep easier, etc?
I have not. But sure would like to..


----------



## snake (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope! I heard of some guys getting better sleep but it's because they are popping a nut more. That always puts me out.

I just switched my sleeping meds from Ambien to Belsomra. Ambien will put you out but my quality of sleep, mainly REM sleep is way better on Belsomra. I recall more dreams on that stuff.


----------



## DF (Jul 18, 2016)

I've never had any issue sleeping long term anyway.  I love sleep & boobs.  Hgh made me want to sleep for days on end.  It also gave a very restful sleep.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2016)

Sleep is affected by MANY variables.  I don't really see trt as one of them. However it's possible- prepare for some broscience...

We have a circadian rythym and our sleep cycle is a major component of it.  Upon waking adenosine levels drop.  But testosterone levels are at their highest. As the day goes on adenosine rises again slowly. Your test decreases.  The presence of an inverse relationship doesn't establish some causal link of course but hell it's possible.  We don't know everything there is to know about how our body works.

Have you had a sleep study? Are you obese as ****? Or jacked with a lot of neck gurth?  Do you snore? Do you manage your stress? Is your room dark at night? Do you spend a lot of time in front of a screen or monitor at night? The list of things that can affect sleep quality goes on forever. Examine your habits.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 18, 2016)

DF said:


> I've never had any issue sleeping long term anyway.  I love sleep & boobs.  Hgh made me want to sleep for days on end.  It also gave a very restful sleep.


Correction, BOOBS and sleep, you're slipping DF!


----------



## bigdog (Jul 18, 2016)

get a sleep study done and see if sleep apnea could be the cause. I had it when I was overweight and had to sleep with a cpap machine. that was annoying at forst but the quality of sleep I got was amazing. my dr took me off the cpap after 7 years because I had lost a lot of weight but since lifting heavy and adding mass I think im headed back to being on the cpap machine. good luck!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 18, 2016)

gh gives the best naps..With wild dreams


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 18, 2016)

So in the military we had this anti-malaria drug called mefloquin.  It would give you the wildest, most vivid and life like dreams you could imagine.  It was insane.

Then about a year ago I found out the reason it was discontinued for use was that it causes brain damage....go ****ing figure.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2016)

StillKickin said:


> After starting TRT has anyone experienced better sleep in terms of feeling rested, or sleeping longer, falling asleep easier, etc?
> I have not. But sure would like to..



All of the above.

Moreover I wake up feeling groggy at first from the super deep sleeping.

If I get woke up I can easily fall back asleep. 

Before the trt if I got woken up I would be all pissed off and wide awake for hours and my day was pretty much ruined.

The sleeping has been the best sleep I've had in years way more productive and rejuvenating.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 19, 2016)

bigdog said:


> get a sleep study done and see if sleep apnea could be the cause. I had it when I was overweight and had to sleep with a cpap machine. that was annoying at forst but the quality of sleep I got was amazing. my dr took me off the cpap after 7 years because I had lost a lot of weight but since lifting heavy and adding mass I think im headed back to being on the cpap machine. good luck!



ive had a sleep study, unless you have a sleep specialist write you a rec that you NEED one your insurance will fight it to their dying day.......or at least mine did.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 19, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> ive had a sleep study, unless you have a sleep specialist write you a rec that you NEED one your insurance will fight it to their dying day.......or at least mine did.


oh yes they sure will fight it! I was blessed to have a good specialist that got mine covered on the first try. the insurance still paid payments on the cpap as opposed to buying it outright and that was a pain because they required the specialist to send a new request for the machine every 90 days for 2 years until it was paid in full. stupid! they said they di it that way in case I was to no longer need the cpap it could be returned to the pharmacy. another reason I hate insurance companies!


----------



## Bippal (Jul 19, 2016)

GHB, then you'll sleep like a dead person... and wake up a few hours later feeling like you just slept the best 8 hours of sleep you have ever had.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 19, 2016)

Bippal said:


> GHB, then you'll sleep like a dead person... and wake up a few hours later feeling like you just slept the best 8 hours of sleep you have ever had.



How do you think Seabass got so developed? Lots of REM sleep and that FL St dining hall...


----------

